# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Размышления о лотосных стопах Господа

## Лара

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
В Шримад Бхагаватам(2.2.15) говорится о том, что ум легко обуздать , заняв его размышлениями о лотосных стопах Господа.
Вы не могли бы объяснить подробнее, как это сделать практически?
Заранее благодарю за ответ, мои поклоны.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

If we follow the prescribed method of sadhana bhakti, observing the principles and chanting, worshiping the deity, and doing regular service, then it becomes easy to realize Krsna's instruction:

Bg 18.65

Always think of Me, become My devotee, worship Me and offer your homage unto Me. Thus you will come to Me without fail. I promise you this because you are My very dear friend.

If we are always chanting and engaging in devotional service that means we are always thinking of Krsna. This is the stage beyond that of the astangi yogi who meditates on Krsna's feet because after realizing Krsna through meditatiion one then has to take up active service to Him. A bhakti yogi is doing that from the very start. As the devotee becomes more absorbed in service Krsna becomes more pleased and thus reveals Himself to His devotee.
It is not mechanical; one has to please Krsna and then He shows Himself.

Thinking of any aspect of devotional service is the same as thinking of Krsna's feet:

Bg 8.7

Therefore, Arjuna, you should always think of Me in the form of Krsna and at the same time carry out your prescribed duty of fighting. With your activities dedicated to Me and your mind and intelligence fixed on Me, you will attain Me without doubt.

PURPORT
This instruction to Arjuna is very important for all men engaged in material activities. The Lord does not say that one should give up his prescribed duties or engagements. One can continue them and at the same time think of Krsna by chanting Hare Krsna. This will free one from material contamination and engage the mind and intelligence in Krsna. By chanting Krsna's names, one will be transferred to the supreme planet, Krsnaloka, without a doubt.

Bg 8.8
Purport
The devotee can constantly think of the object of worship, the Supreme Lord, in any of His features -- Narayana, Krsna, Rama, etc. -- by chanting Hare Krsna. This practice will purify him, and at the end of his life, due to his constant chanting, he will be transferred to the kingdom of God. Yoga practice is meditation on the Supersoul within; similarly, by chanting Hare Krsna one fixes his mind always on the Supreme Lord.

Bg 18.46
Purport

Everyone should think that he is engaged in a particular type of occupation by Hrsikesa, the master of the senses. And by the result of the work in which one is engaged, the Supreme Personality of Godhead, Sri Krsna, should be worshiped. If one thinks always in this way, in full Krsna consciousness, then, by the grace of the Lord, he becomes fully aware of everything. That is the perfection of life. The Lord says in Bhagavad-gita (12.7), tesam aham samuddharta. The Supreme Lord Himself takes charge of delivering such a devotee. That is the highest perfection of life. In whatever occupation one may be engaged, if he serves the Supreme Lord he will achieve the highest perfection.

Your humble servant,
Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:

Если мы будем следовать предписанным методом садхана бхакти, соблюдая принципы и воспевая, поклоняясь  Божеству, и делая  регулярное служение, то становится легко осуществить наставление Кришны:
БГ 18.65
«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня. Так ты непременно придешь ко Мне. Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты - Мой дорогой друг.»
Если мы постоянно воспеваем  и вовлечены  в преданное служение, это означает, что мы всегда думаем о Кришне. Этот этап, выше, чем качество aштанга йога, который медитирует на стопы Кришны, потому что после осознания Кришны посредством медитации, йог должен  занять себя активным служением Ему. Бхакти йог делает это с самого начала. Насколько преданный  более погружен в служение, настолько  Кришна  более доволен им  и затем открывает Себя Своему преданному.
Это не механически  происходит, человек  должен удовлетворить Кришну, а затем Он сам открывает Себя.
Думать  о любом  аспекте преданного служения означает то же самое что думать о стопах Кришны:
БГ 8.7
«Поэтому, о Aрджуна, ты должен всегда думать обо Мне в образе Кришны и в то же время сражаться, исполняя свой долг. Посвящая Мне все свои действия и держа ум и разум сосредоточенными на Мне, ты непременно достигнешь Моей обители.»
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Наставление, которое Кришна дает Aрджуне в этом стихе, имеет большое значение для всех людей, занятых мирскими делами. Господь не говорит, что надо во что бы то ни стало отказаться от своих занятий или обязанностей. Человек может продолжать выполнять их, и в то же время он должен думать о Кришне, повторяя мантру Харе Кришна. Это поможет ему очиститься от материальной скверны и сосредоточить на Кришне свой ум и разум. Тот, кто повторяет имена Кришны, непременно достигнет Его высшей планеты, Кришналоки.
БГ 8.7
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Повторяя мантру Харе Кришна, преданный может все время думать о том, кому он поклоняется, то есть о Верховном Господе в одном из Его образов: Нараяны, Кришны, Рамы и т.д. Постоянно повторяя святое имя, он очистится от материальной скверны и в конце жизни войдет в царство Бога. Йоги мысленно созерцают Сверхдушу в своем сердце, а преданный, повторяя мантру Харе Кришна, всегда держит ум сосредоточенным на Верховной Личности.
БГ 18.46
КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Каждый из нас должен считать, что он занимается своей деятельностью по указанию Хришикеши, повелителя чувств. И все плоды нашей деятельности нужно посвящать Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришне, таким образом поклоняясь Ему. Тот, кто постоянно помнит об этом, всегда находясь в сознании Кришны, по милости Господа познает все сущее. В этом заключается совершенство жизни. В «Бхагавад-гите» (12.7) Господь говорит: тешам ахам самуддхарта. Верховный Господь Сам заботится о том, чтобы такой преданный освободился от материального рабства. Это высшее совершенство жизни. Чем бы ни занимался человек, если он служит Верховному Господу, он непременно достигнет высшей ступени совершенства.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

